# SoCal best place to install alarm systems



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a Viper 791XV and the local shops will not install two of my best features, the remote start and the turbo timer. 

Does anybody know a good place where I can take my car to get it install? 

Any hook ups? 

How much will you pay for that installation? 

Thanks is advance.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

what city are you in.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Oceanside


----------



## DNismo (Jan 20, 2004)

If Your Willing To Drive About 2 Hrs Towards Vegas You Can Go To Xtreme Motoring. Its In Victorville, One Of The Installers Used To Work For Clifford Alarms So They Guys There Are Really Good. If You Want To Call, Thier Number Is (760) 243-6262. Peash


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

if u want u can drive down to LA and I now a Spot where they can do it cheap
ill send u a pm


----------



## n8vz (Mar 26, 2004)

Since we are talking about Viper Alarms. 
I have a Viper 690VX and the freak'in siren has been malfunctioning. Anyone know of a good place to get it fixed in San Diego Area. It seems like the shop that installed my setup in Los Angeles is out of business.

:-(


----------

